

Make a giant tweet - jayro
http://gianttweet.com/

======
nirmal
If you're looking for something to just make any text show up really large in
your browser try <http://nirmalpatel.com/largetype/> I made it because I
wanted something like QuickSilver's Large Type feature but accessible when I'm
not using QuickSilver.

